# I hate when this happens



## ICE (May 12, 2014)

This is on a house next to one that I was inspecting.  It passed final inspection eight years ago.  Obviously, Edison never did the connection.



https://flic.kr/p/nhqDFh  [/URL]

Edison rarely forgets to hook the customer up so it is more likely that we never notified Edison that it passed inspection.  If the customer didn't ask Edison for a meter spot, Edison wouldn't know, or complain about it.

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

Since the service entrance conductors are coming apart, I am loathe to notify Edison now.  

What would you do?

I was at this property. A code enforcement inspector cited the owner because of the pool.  I was asked to take a look and decide what the violation might be.

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/


----------



## TheCommish (May 12, 2014)

have the installer use conductors with better insulation


----------



## north star (May 12, 2014)

*= + = **>*

If the "non-electrically connected house" is requesting

connection to Edison, ...simply inform them that a

current inspection is required.........Oh, and BTW,

replace those corroded conductors, because they will

not pass inspection today !

You wouldn't pass them today would ya ***ICE*** ?   :-o

*<** = + =*


----------



## ICE (May 12, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *= + = **>*If the "non-electrically connected house" is requesting
> 
> connection to Edison, ...simply inform them that a
> 
> ...


Nobody has made a request.  They have no reason to suspect that there is a problem.  The service upgrade was done along with a solar install and all was approved.  The outer sheath has rotted.  Some would say, so what....the outer sheath is just there to protect the insulation during transport and installation.  I don't know for sure but I think that it shouldn't be falling off like snake skin.

Could I say yes to this today?  I don't like the wire or the weather-head....so no.

That's easy enough to say when nobody is asking me to say yes.


----------



## jar546 (May 12, 2014)

Did someone use THHN/THHW outside with ZERO UV protection maybe????


----------



## Dennis (May 12, 2014)

That does not look like a power company hookup to me.  That looks like the ec did it and power company was never called in.   BTW if that wire is rated for sunlight and it is just the outer nylon jacket then it is really not an issue.  The nylon part of say- thhw is not part of the listing as it is installed just for ease of installation.  You can call southwire about it for verification as that is what they told me.


----------



## Dennis (May 12, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Did someone use THHN/THHW outside with ZERO UV protection maybe????


Unfortunately that is done very often around here


----------



## chris kennedy (May 12, 2014)

Wonder how they got the meter???


----------



## Mech (May 13, 2014)

Do they even have a meter?  I wonder if anyone reads it.

Regarding the pool - it looks a bit too shallow to accommodate the diving board.


----------



## ICE (May 13, 2014)

There is a meter.  It came out of the original panel.  Edison is being paid.

Ya that pool looks too shallow for a diving board.  The lady that owns it is certified 5150.  She has health problems and a daughter that's in worse shape.  When Code Enforcement cited the property it was covered with TJD.

The only thing that I asked her to do was get the wiring disconnected at the service.



 

And in case you were wondering, my non-contact tester said that this wiring is energized.


----------



## ICE (May 17, 2014)

It is so common.



https://flic.kr/p/nCXmiW  [/URL]


----------



## ICE (May 22, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/nGscbc  [/URL]

The door to the former service enclosure that is now a J-box will open about 30º.  That's correction #9  The thinwall fittings is #12


----------



## TheCommish (May 22, 2014)

at least they supported the flex conduit


----------

